# Commencal Supreme 29 DH



## herbyx (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich plane mir ein Supreme 29 zuzulegen, entweder gebraucht oder neu. Habe einiges darüber gelesen und bin mir unsicher ob ich bei 185cm Größe ein L oder ein XL nehmen soll.
Die reinen Geodaten wie Reach und Stack, sowie die Aussagen der Commencal Größentabelle würden eher ein L empfehlen. Doch in mehreren Tests haben Leute mit meiner Größe zu XL gegriffen und waren zufrieden.....

Perfekt wäre natürlich wenn man das mal ausprobieren könnte, aber leider gibt es ja keine Möglichkeit (in der Nähe von Köln) dazu. Soweit ich bisher herausfinden konnte geht das nur in Andorra und im Bikepark in Lourdes, ist beides aber etwas weit. Ausserdem sind die aktuellen Räder bereits vergriffen, die 2020er kommen aber im August. Die Geo hat sich dabei nur minimal geändert, sodaß auch die 2018er und 2019er Modelle vergleichbar sind.

Gibt es in ca. 200 Km Umkreis von Köln jemanden der eins in L oder XL besitzt und mich mal Proberollen lassen würde? Gerne natürlich auch jemand der seins verkaufen möchte. Modell 2018, oder 2019 spielt keine Rolle.....

Für Tips und Hinweise wäre ich dankbar, Kontaktaufnahme natürlich auch gerne per PN!


----------

